# New Clutch and Tranny



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I went with a Monster stage 3 12" clutch. The old pilot bearing took about 4 hours to fully remove because it was destroyed and some what seized. We actually broke the rental bearing puller we were using and ended up chiseling it out being extremely careful about the core plug. In the end, it turned out great.









The tranny was built by Tick performance. It took a while due to back orders and such, but the customer service was superb. Many +1's for Tick. The tranny is a T56 with stage 2 F-Body internals riding on a C5 Z06 main shaft. All new bearings, sprayers, etc. (pretty much if it was an option, I took it) You can't see in the picture, but the input shaft of the old one jiggled all over the place. When in gear, the shifter itself wiggled violently.:lol:









I'm still in the break-in process, but a few things I've noticed right off the bat:

I NEED A DIFFERENT SHIFTER. haha The stock one feels like garbage, but it's tolerable. The shifting is much harder. Force is needed for shifting as opposed to just 'popping' it into gear. I also believe the gates might be slightly wider:confused.? It seems there is more of a gap between the shift points. (also might just be the shifter sucking, not realy sure...) Clutch is slightly heavier, but still easily manageable. With the F-Body internals, the lower gears are taller so I've been driving around town one gear down than previously. (she was noticeably bogging at 15 mph in 2nd which was easy before) Once I get new tires on, I'll be heading to the local 8th mile. I red lined and shifted into third close to the end for my faster times, but I'm curious if I can take it to the end in second now!

P.s.~ The remote bleeder made bleeding SO easy. Def recommend. I also went with a steel braided clutch line which was personal preference I guess.


----------



## F4LL3NBURR1T0 (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome stuff my stage 3 monster comes in today 
Did ticks full kit with clutch, lightened flywheel, MC, slave, and bleeder, I cannot wait as the clutch that was in there was literally falling apart >.<


----------



## F4LL3NBURR1T0 (Jun 11, 2012)

Might I also ask why a whole new tranny? was yours bad?


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

^Sort of... The bearing holding the input shaft (w/e it's called) in place was toast. Might have been other problems, but that was the only obvious one. The car is getting set up for the strip. I'm doing test and tunes this year and brackets next. With the shape it was currently in after 2 previous owners and 70k miles, and the abuse coming in its near future, I wanted something more reliable and ready for more power when the time comes.

Gratz on the new clutch. The break in process is rough IMO but obviously worth it!


----------

